# Mud Flaps - the best mod for wider tires



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Since I've upgraded on the wider tires/wheels, I've noticed that the sides of my car gets dirtier faster and there were a few rock chips here and there on the sides.










Bought these from JHP and the front bolted right on. The rear needed some drilling for the screws.

Only complaint on a lower car is that the front ones are just a couple inches off the ground and will catch speed bumps.

Good thing they are flexible and nothing that the eye can see was damaged.

2 Thumbs up.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

It's difficult to see them in your pics. There seems to be something wrong with either your picture files or your camera. Can you try taking a pic or two with better lighting so we can actually see the mud flaps? Maybe when the sun isn't directly overhead, lol. Damn that's a blacked out car.

I was thinking about picking up a set of these. But it's hard for me to pull the trigger on them because of the high cost. I'm still on the fence about them. I run stock size tires and I don't drive the GTO in the winter. So I have very few rock chips.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> It's difficult to see them in your pics. There seems to be something wrong with either your picture files or your camera. Can you try taking a pic or two with better lighting so we can actually see the mud flaps? Maybe when the sun isn't directly overhead, lol. Damn that's a blacked out car.
> 
> I was thinking about picking up a set of these. But it's hard for me to pull the trigger on them because of the high cost. I'm still on the fence about them. I run stock size tires and I don't drive the GTO in the winter. So I have very few rock chips.


my phone sucks


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the updated pics. I'm a little disappointed with the fitment of those. It looks like the rear has quite a gap between the molded lip and the car body. I would expect that these would fit the car better for the price they are charging.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually the rear was installed by my mechanic and he ****ed up on the drilling for the driver's side.

The passenger side fits good.

So make sure u measure and drill it right.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Good to know. Now I just need to decide if it's worth the $120. Thanks for the info and pics. :cheers


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I think it's worth it.

$120 is pretty cheap.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You need the ones with Yosemite Sam with the crossed pistols and "Back off Jack!"


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

holy sh!t i was gonna say the exact same thing but didnt wanna be rude ha ha but since you said it :agree


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

I purchased the same set! in 2007? They do fit perfect! You have to take your time and place the screws properly. Since they are pliable it easy to distort.Take your time and you can add screws or some small pieces of 3 m tape/ make sure its warm over 60 dergrees during install and remove the tire to help. They do save the side of your car!!:seeya:


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Yea, I should have done these first thing when I got the car.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

OK, I'm convinced. I just found a new rock chip right behind my right front tire that wouldn't be there if I'd had these installed. I ordered a set last night. I'll be sure and post pics after installing them. I just hope they don't look too goofy on my yellow goat.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> OK, I'm convinced. I just found a new rock chip right behind my right front tire that wouldn't be there if I'd had these installed. I ordered a set last night. I'll be sure and post pics after installing them. I just hope they don't look too goofy on my yellow goat.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the pic. I was hoping for a wide angle shot of the whole car. I guess I'll find out first hand in a few days.:cheers


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> Thanks for the pic. I was hoping for a wide angle shot of the whole car. I guess I'll find out first hand in a few days.:cheers


Trust me it makes the car look wide.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

hehe
"Do these mudflaps make my rear end look big?" :lol:


----------

